# Sartorial elegance for new Mentor



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 7, 2017)

Had no idea when JustRob requested new waistcoats that he should have purple ones, so black and green will have to do.
I'd like to say l ran these up in no time at all, black one no problem, green one a right pain. The
machine didn't like it, slipped all over the place, and then it frayed at the slightest touch.
That's needlework for you, no frustration no creation.


----------



## PiP (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow, they are bobby dazzlers! Like  Clever you!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 7, 2017)

May I say that I love that you call them waistcoats instead of "vests?"  Those are beautiful.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 7, 2017)

Ariel said:


> May I say that I love that you call them waistcoats instead of "vests?"  Those are beautiful.


Pleased you liked my latest waistcoats, he has quite a few in a variety of colours. 
In the UK a vest is an item of underwear.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 7, 2017)

It sounds like an item of underwear. I have a propensity for reading English authors and it took forever to sort out what a waistcoat was. For a while I was under the impression that Victorian gentlemen wore cummerbund style corsets beneath their clothes.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 7, 2017)

Ariel said:


> It sounds like an item of underwear. I have a propensity for reading English authors and it took forever to sort out what a waistcoat was. For a while I was under the impression that Victorian gentlemen wore cummerbund style corsets beneath their clothes.


We may both speak the same language but have no idea what the other person is talking about. When l read American authors l have to translate a lot of clothing items. Your pants. Our trousers, vests / waistcoats etc. I never have worked out why our handbag is called a purse over there, that's what we call the thing that holds coins in our handbag, what do you call it? I'm mystified.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 7, 2017)

Coin purse if it's the one with the clasps at the top. Otherwise we either "donate" change to the next person or let it slide around loose. Most women don't carry them (I do).


----------



## Gumby (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice! I love them both but the black one strikes me the most. You are a talented lady.


----------



## JustRob (Apr 7, 2017)

Gumby said:


> Nice! I love them both but the black one strikes me the most. You are a talented lady.



Haven't I always said that? Er, I have, haven't I? Yes, I must have done. Well, I'm pretty that sure I have ... or at least given that impression ... sort of thing ... sometime or other.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 6, 2018)

*One Year On*

Happy Anniversary Rob, time for another Waistcoat!


----------



## JustRob (Apr 6, 2018)

With my new orientally patterned waistcoat I shall appear truly inscrutable, so appropriately I'm not posting any of my work for scrutiny here. Full marks to my angel for matching up such a large pattern so well.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 11, 2018)

I’m curious about the rest of the outfit...
solid black slacks (trousers), sports jacket? Tweed?
Corduroy? Black velvet? Dapper!!
P.S. they’re beautiful


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (May 11, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> I’m curious about the rest of the outfit...
> solid black slacks (trousers), sports jacket? Tweed?
> Corduroy? Black velvet? Dapper!!
> P.S. they’re beautiful



He usually wears them over light coloured smart slacks or sometimes with a suit.
They are made with the same material back and front (unlike the 3 piece suit type, which have lining material backs) so they look good all round when worn without a jacket.


----------



## bobo (May 13, 2018)

JustRob said:


> With my new orientally patterned waistcoat I shall appear truly inscrutable, so appropriately I'm not posting any of my work for scrutiny here. Full marks to my angel for matching up such a large pattern so well.



Where are you parading that waitcoat, Rob ????????????
which here's called a GILET, as VESTE is a jacket - yeah, yeah just mentioned it now we're wondering about languages.
French isn't that far from Anglais, you know - or vice versa - lolol


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 15, 2018)

Oh BAR, I can see them, yeah, it’s a  finished look. 
And they stand alone, on their own, no need for 
a jacket...a vest with lining as the back needs cover 
because it’s incomplete...


----------

